# Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean



## zettie17 (8. Apr. 2008)

Hallo ich bin neu hier,

bei der Suche nach einer 'Strategie' gegen Fadenalgen, habe ich inzwischen viel gelesen - und hoffentlich auch verstanden 

In dem Zusammenhang bin ich auch auf den Heissner Aqua Bio Clean gestoßen, der  - hinter dem Filterauslauf montiert - erfolgreich und dauerhaft Fadenalgen bekämpfen soll. Natürlich ohne irgendwas anderes zu schädigen ....

Hat jemand von Euch mit diesem System Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

Hallo Matthias,

Willkommen bei uns im Forum!

Anscheinend hat noch keiner der User Erfahrungen mit dem von Dir genannten Gerät gesammelt.
Ich habe eben mal ein wenig Tante Google bemüht. Viel ist dabei nicht heraus gekommen - absolut nichts zur Wirkungsweise.
http://www.heissner.de/4side54.html&sid=506877fdf5f76186d132b04f83b17b95/page-38&items=1
http://www.arghamvillage.co.uk/products/details/10904.html

Hast Du denn mal ein Bild vom Teich und vom Problem?
Das läßt sich sicher auch anders lösen....


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

hallo matthias

ich kenne zwar den aqua bio clean nicht.

aber ich denke du verwechslts sicherlich fadenalgen mit schwebealgen. 

es gibt nämlich leider keinen filter gegen fadenalgen.  

es sei den hat irgend eine chemische koile die er ins wasser abgiebt.:?


----------



## zettie17 (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

Hallo Annett, Jürgen und Heike,

zunächst mal Danke für die Begrüßung und Eure Antworten. 

Nö, verwechseln tue ich da nix   - denn laut Herstellerinfo beseitigt dieses Teil ausdrücklich Schleim- *und* *Fadenalgen* - auf biologische Weise und nachhaltig. Laut Aussage von Heissner hat die Wirkungsweise 'nur positive Erfahrungen' gebracht.

Ich habe allerdings noch keine Erfahrungsberichte von Anwendern gefunden, daher meine Anfrage hier.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

Wir sind auch erst durch die Frage von Matthias auf dieses Gerät aufmerksam geworden ... und leider haben wir nicht mehr dazu gefunden, als den Links von Annett zu entnehmen ist.

Wie Annett ganz richtig schreibt, sicherlich lässt sich das Problem mit den Algen auch anders lösen, trotzdem würden wir, rein interessehalber, gerne wissen, wie dieser "Bio Clean" überhaupt funktionieren soll. Hat jemand schon mal etwas über die Wirkweise in Erfahrung bringen können ?


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

hi
danke für die adresse annett...ich werde da mal morgen mal anrufen...
und die mir mal zur brust ....
so ein käse zu schreiben...:crazy


----------



## chromis (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

Hi,

schon merkwürdig, auf der deutschen Heissner-Site scheint das Produkt gar nicht zu existieren...Honni soit qui mal y pense  

Mir fällt da ganz spontan der I-tronic ein. Auch so ein Produkt das angeblich ohne Nebenwirkungen Algen beseitigt. Bisher waren bei solchen Geschichten immer Herbizide oder Schwermetalle im Spiel


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

hi
habe es den ganzen vomittag versucht dort anzurufen.
nur besetzt!:evil


----------



## karsten. (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

Hallo

leider auch nichts konkretes

nur DAS

es gibt eine Nachfülleinheit dafür d.h. das Teil ist mechanisch erst mal nur
Dosiergerät für so eine Art "Urinalstein"  

oder 
von irgendwas  "hochwertigem ,natürlichem ,geheimen "

meine persönliche Meinung dazu :  

_natürlich_ muss nicht ungiftig heissen  
Kupfer ist so was von natürlich und für höhere Pflanzen auch ein notwendiges Spurenelement
aber auch ein wirksames Zellgift u.a für Algen

Das Teil kann auf jeden Fall NICHT  :

falsch angelegte 
falsch gedachte 
überbesetzte
überdüngte
oder falsch betriebene Teiche 


reparieren   


oder dem Betreiber Einsicht in die Zusammenhänge 
und Seelenfrieden mit den Algen geben

(*betrifft natürlich Keinen der hier Anwesenden !) *
 

mfG


----------



## zettie17 (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

Hallo, 

oh je, da habe ich ja was angerichtet 

Bin schon auf die nächsten Erkenntnisse hierzu gespannt, gibt es hier wirklich Niemanden, der das Ding schon ausprobiert hat? - immerhin gibt es das Teil wohl schon einige Zeit auf dem Markt.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

Wir haben uns auch mal bemüht ... ein Bissel was haben wir herausbekommen zum Aqua Bio Clean, leider ist nicht sehr viel an "Aufklärung" dabei herausgekommen.

In dem Gerät ist, wie auch schon dem Beitrag von Karsten. zu entnehmen ist, nicht viel drin. Der Topf ist genau genommen leer, bis auf einen Ring, der vom Teichwasser umspült und dabei langsam aufgelöst wird. Soweit haben wir die Erklärung im Baumarkt bekommen (und vorher schon der Zeichnung auf der Verpackung entnommen), der das Teil, wie auch diesen Ring als "Ersatzteil" vertreibt. Als wir den Verkäufer dann gefragt haben, aus was der Ring besteht, hatte er keine Ahnung, aber es sei eben völlig unbedenklich (wahrscheinlich meinte er dies, weil es auf der Verpackung steht :evil ).

Auf mein hartneckiges Nachfragen war der Verkäufer bereit, bei Heissner anzurufen und nachzufragen. Dies wurde ihm mitgeteilt:
In dem Ring sind Bakterien, die auf den PH-Wert des Teiches auswirken und dadurch die Bildung von Algen verhindern. Jede weitere Nachfrage wurde mit Hinweis auf das Betriebsgeheimnis abgeblockt. 

Übrigens: ein anderer Baumarkt in unserer Gegend nimmt das Gerät aus dem Programm und verkauft nur noch die Restmenge ... zum halben Preis. Es scheint nicht der grosse Verkaufsschlager zu sein ....


----------



## karsten. (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> .............In dem Ring sind Bakterien, die auf den PH-Wert des Teiches auswirken und dadurch die Bildung von Algen verhindern................



 :smoki    

doch so eine Art Urinalsteine 


mfG


----------



## chromis (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*



> In dem Ring sind Bakterien,


ich könnte wetten, die Bakterien bestehen aus Kupfer oder Herbiziden


----------



## zettie17 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*

Hallo, 

ich habe bei Heissner nachgefragt und diese Antwort erhalten:

"... der Aqua Bio Clean Ring ist ein Produkt, daß mit naturbelassenen Inhaltsstoffen die Faden- und Schleimalgenbildung im Gartenteich verhindern, bzw. hemmen soll.

Die Inhaltsstoffe sind im wesentlichen Fette, Eiweiße, Kohlenhydrate und Milchsäuren"

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Heissner Aqua Bio Clean*



			
				zettie17 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Inhaltsstoffe sind im wesentlichen Fette, Eiweiße, Kohlenhydrate und Milchsäuren"



Doch keine Urinalsteine .... hört sich eher nach Kleintierfutter oder auch Leberwurst an 

Ist aber doch interessant, welch unterschiedlich Angaben man zu ein und demselben Produkt bekommt


----------

